# The Spurs should hope for a slow trade season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Obviously, the Spurs would be in the running to either use Bonner's expiring contract to swing a trade, or convince a waived player to join them. Upgrading at any position would be a huge boost to their chances of winning the title and I'm sure they will explore any option that presents itself. At the same time, the Spurs shouldn't and probably won't try to aggressively shake things up, as they are already built to win it all. Any change, unless it's an undeniable home run, probably involves more risk than it's worth as it could affect team chemistry and require a change in the rotation. Unless things go wrong early, I doubt PATFO will be working the phones like other teams will.
> 
> But not every contender has as much to lose by shaking their roster up. As previously mentioned, the Clippers have only two undeniably good big men -- neither of which can shoot free throws. But it seems there will be ample chance for them to fill that hole with a quality player once the season is underway, and for Doc River's squad the potential chemistry issues are a small price to pay. The Grizzlies desperately need a shooter and could find it either by flipping Ed Davis for someone like Afflalo or Brandon Rush, or waiting until the Bobcats inevitably waive Ben Gordon. The surprisingly thin Thunder have a mid-sized trade exception that would fit either Glen Davis or Louis Williams. They also have a few young players, as well as the Mavs pick they could package for a veteran like Vince Carter. That's not counting the huge expiring contracts of Danny Granger, Paul Pierce and Luol Deng back east, or what are likely the two prime trade targets in the west: Omer Asik and Harrison Barnes.
> 
> There seems to be a perfect storm of trade potential that could reshape the contending landscape. I would be surprised if most contenders finish the season with the same roster they started with and that unpredictability is scary for teams that would be heavy favorites if the status quo is maintained.


http://www.poundingtherock.com/2013/10/28/5039320/the-spurs-should-hope-for-a-slow-trade-season


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The more upheaval on the rosters of the would-be contenders this season, the _better_ it will be for San Antonio. It's not just about compiling talent. The Spurs have the most chemistry of any roster in the league. That will remain the case regardless of deadline moves.


----------

